# HELP. I can't activate the "stream information" panel



## KineBlood (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi, I need help. The "stream information" panel has disappeared from my screen, that is, the panel where we put the title of the stream and also the labels. My problem is that I can't find the option (within the panel drop-down menu, in the menu view) to activate it again and make it appear on my screen. Now I can't start stream because I don't have the possibility to put the correct title to the stream.

Can anyone tell me how to re-enable the "stream info" panel? Thank you.


----------



## R1CH (Jun 23, 2020)

(Re)connect your twitch account in settings / stream.


----------



## zamboknee (May 8, 2021)

Where is the 'stream information' located? My streams are autopopulated with 'April 19, 2021.'


----------

